# Problem with WD My Passport 0730



## aryanraj (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I m facing very strange problem.

I have a WD My Passport 0730 750 GB external HDD.

Its connected to my system, but neither its visible in device manager nor in windows explorer nor through disk manager.

*i55.tinypic.com/beinbk.jpg

In device manager it's showing usb mass storage, my device is not visible here.

*i55.tinypic.com/33ah4kw.jpg

Its visible when we click on safely remove devices

*i56.tinypic.com/xdvynp.jpg

Property says that no device drive is installed for this device, but I had installed WD SES Device driver for my passport.
*i54.tinypic.com/91jh94.jpg


----------

